# XM Weather Radar



## John Corn (Mar 21, 2002)

Weather Works and XM Satellite Radio introduce to you a revolutionary mobile weather system for use in the air, on the water and on the ground. Weather Works' localized, current weather information is delivered via continuous satellite broadcast of data from XM Satellite Radio. The new weather service not only includes standard NEXRAD radar available from other resources, but also a superior portfolio of data products to update you frequently on weather conditions. One glance at our long list of data options delivered to your airplane, boat or ground vehicle will convince you our new service is the premier choice for mobile weather.

http://www.wxworx.com/

http://www.xmradio.com/weather/weather.jsp


----------



## Jacob S (Apr 14, 2002)

Wow, this looks so awesome. If this service would be affordable this may be a good reason for me to get me into XM radio as I am a weather enthusiast. It might even be something I may want to sell in the future, especially if they get some type of tv service like I heard about a little while back mobilly. 

It is good that they are diversifying with their service a bit.


----------

